# Best dump (besides adex)



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

What do u guys recommend for dumps besides an adex? I usually use the oil systems Italian dumps....how about the blow proof dumps? Or delta dumps? Just getting sum input? Opinions? I have fixed many oil systems, dumps leaking from the internal o rings the guys blowin them out from power three wheel?


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

TTT any opinions out there


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Adel 2 is next thing I haven't had any luck wit anything else


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

85cutlasslolo said:


> Adel 2 is next thing I haven't had any luck wit anything else


 Thxs for the response...I jus wanted to know the difference between the square dumps?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

bodyman1979 said:


> Thxs for the response...I jus wanted to know the difference between the square dumps?


Delta,italian are cartridge dumps, adel & adex are spool valve square dumps

Difference is no pressure loss when u hop with square dump and they are very accurate/delta is just a block with a cartrige and not accurate.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Delta,italian are cartridge dumps, adel & adex are spool valve square dumps
> 
> Difference is no pressure loss when u hop with square dump and they are very accurate/delta is just a block with a cartrige and not accurate.


. Thank you pako! U always pull threw with the answers!!!!


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

Are parker dumps better than delta dumps


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

LV image series , and Mini monsters by" Black Magic" _







offered in standard duty and Super duty_
We've added options to our"* Image series*" dump we offer. Now we can swap candles, and also offer super duty hardware to match our ADEL-II line of spool dumps with the correct lockwire for looks. 




From Left to right "*Standard*" _L.V image_( polished) $225.00 ",*Super duty"* option with lock-wire $20.00 upgrade, "*Monster*'' style candle upgrade $15.00 and last is the* "Mini Monster*" (polished ) $165.00.

This comparison pic shows both in a side by side look. We can do mounting hardware in either SHCS (allen head) or Fillister (flat head) customers choice. This make for a super clean Set-up, with out having to buy all true spool style dumps, which will save $$$... Also with the reliability of a delta , you will not have bleed off as a true spool will seep down with time.


Left dump is the *LV image series* ,and right is our exclusive *ADEL-II* ,which is only offered in a super duty version..We've been asked why we don't offer both as for the L.V image has 10-32 or 1/4-28 options.. our anwser!!! Why build such a superior dump that could fail with the standard hardware...When we build the ADEL-II, it doesn't cost, but a few more dollars on the larger scale ,for such added insurance ..

We Also offer all our aluminum parts with an option of anodized colors for an additional amount. All our anodized parts are highly polished before chemically treating is applied




For any inquiries or questions call us @ *(702) 222-2112* or Toll free *(866) Magic-33*​


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Hydroforce are very good cartridge valves. Same style as s delta it will even fit in a delta dump body. But the stem for the coil is bigger heavier duty. They are just made better


----------

